# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Delhi: Start Of A Two Week Indian Odyssey

## Jim Kelly-Evans

We arrived in Delhi late Sunday evening after 24 hours in transit PHL-LHR-DEL. The good news is the lovely hotel where we are staying, the beautiful Imperial. However, walking in the neighborhood of the hotel, Connaught Place, came as a shock to my European-attuned sensibilities. The area is teeming with humanity all seemingly with something to sell you. In a couple of days we'll be flying to Kolkata to board a riverboat on the Ganges for a weeks-long voyage. Perhaps that will be a little more relaxed and low key. Finally we'll visit the Golden Triangle area, Jaipur, Agra, the Taj Mahal, etc. During the next two weeks I will try to post to my blog http:hardtoport.blogspot.com, however internet services in India are not what they are stateside or even on the island.

Jim

P1150945.jpg

P1150946.jpg

----------


## JEK

Have fun! You may find buying a roaming plan and using cellular data is faster than WiFi. Most of the big hotels have good broadband. We loved our recent time in Agra back in January.

----------


## amyb

You fellows take such marvelous excursions-enjoy!  Amy

----------


## julianne

Enjoy your trip, Jim and Dan. Looking forward to your report and photos!

----------


## stbartshopper

We will visit your blogspot with regularity!

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

Dan's description, and some of my photos of of our exciting full day of sightseeing in Delhi is up on the blog http://hardtoport.blogspot.com 

P1150968.jpg

----------


## GramChop

Wow...what an exciting adventure y'all are on!  Be safe and have a ball!

----------


## marybeth

You take the best trips! Enjoy and thanks for bringing us along.

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

We're back. It was a fantastic adventure. Day by day accounts and photos are on my blog.

P1160307.jpg

----------


## stbartshopper

We have been enjoying your blog.

----------

